# John Dury on humble Presbyterianism



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 6, 2020)

... And to this effect, the less the Classical Presbyteries shall resemble the Civil Courts of Judicature, or the Bishop’s Courts in former time, the more they will be suitable to the end for which they are instituted, which is, to entertain Brotherly conferences and consultations about spiritual matters for mutual assistance and support in the ways of God; and not at all to intermeddle with the Congregations in any of their particular affairs, which are not voluntarily brought unto them as a Case wherein their judgment is sought unto; for no particular Church, by its subordination to a Classis, is to be deprived of any right which it hath within it self, but is rather thereby to be maintained therein. ...

For more, see John Dury on humble Presbyterianism.


----------

